# Yahoo- Endometriosis a painful, puzzling reproductive disease (Pioneer Press)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

WALNUT CREEK, Calif. â€" Brie-Anne Paterson has suffered from chronic pelvic pain for more than half her life. She was the girl in gym class curled up on the locker room floor, crying and clutching her abdomen. View the full article


----------

